# School of no name December 2008



## mr_bones (Jan 29, 2009)

I am a bit late in posting this report, and apologise for not publishing the name or location featured. The reason for this is in hope that it's condition will remain un-vandalised and generally well preserved. Any messages asking where it is will be ignored.

One of the last explores of 2008 was a satisfying trip to a site of grandeur and practically no vandal damage. Believed to be some sort of private school.

This site closed some time in the earlier half of the decade. I first visited on a recce in summer 2008, 
and it is built to a very high standard of detail, and contains some of the grandest rooms and features I have witnessed while exploring - including the hall which is unlike anything i have ever seen at a school!

Exterior photos are from May 2008 recce, interiors and exteriors taken from inside are from late December last year.

Visited with Lost and Jaff Fox.

Enjoy.







































































































































































Anyone who knows where this place is, please keep the name and location off the forum. Thanks.


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jan 29, 2009)

Hi Mr. B.

A crackin' Report. How many architectural details?!! 

Seen ya "minor" adjustment 

Thanks for sharing,

Lb :jimlad:


----------



## MD (Jan 29, 2009)

thats a cracking report
cant fault you for keeping the name under wraps


----------



## Seahorse (Jan 29, 2009)

Agreed. Keep this to yaself matey.


----------



## ThenewMendoza (Jan 29, 2009)

Nice! What's the hubcap fondle picture all about though?

M


----------



## Skin ubx (Jan 29, 2009)

Breath taking mate - love it!!


----------



## serenitywonders (Jan 29, 2009)

*gobsmacked and in awe!*

Just amazing........I'm speechless! A SCHOOL?????

Thanks so much for sharing these photos.


----------



## Foxylady (Jan 29, 2009)

Wow, that is truly wonderful. So many delightful things!
Superb find, Mr B.


----------



## tokeheid (Jan 30, 2009)

that's a really nice find. like your lighting in the graduation shot and the ghetto multitap.


----------



## mr_bones (Jan 30, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your encouraging replies, and also for being understanding about not releasing the name or location of this former school.

I'll be keeping an occasional eye out for signs of development.

Mr. B


----------



## Locksley (Jan 30, 2009)

wow, amazing place. I'm loving that metal spiral staircase.


----------



## smileysal (Jan 30, 2009)

WOW, that was a school? It's awesome.  Beautiful architecture, carvings, everything, I absolutely love. Can't believe it was used as a school, it's just gorgeous.

Excellent pics MrB, I can see exactly why you're keeping it under wraps. 

Cheers mate,

 Sal


----------



## lost (Jan 30, 2009)

Here's a few of mine, sorry if any are repeats of Mr. B's, but he has covered it pretty comprehensively!


----------



## Els (Jan 30, 2009)

V. v. nice


----------



## mr_bones (Jan 30, 2009)

Great shots there Lost, less wonky than mine too!


----------



## JulesP (Jan 30, 2009)

Real nice lookin place
I think you are right to keep its location quiet - dont want to see that pikey'd about with
thanks for showing the pics

Jules


----------



## boxerheaven (Feb 3, 2009)

stunning place


----------



## B-F-C (Feb 3, 2009)

Fantastic place & great report - fully agree with keeping it under wraps, this place needs to be preserved.


----------



## Scrub2000 (Feb 3, 2009)

That's amazing, cheers for the reports!


----------



## kinega (Feb 3, 2009)

stunning find. An absolute gem of a building. Thanks for sharing


----------



## wolfism (Feb 4, 2009)

Liking that a great a deal. From the half-timbering and terracotta decoration outside, to the plasterwork on the ceilings and the carved fire surrounds, it looks like an authentic piece of Arts & Crafts architecture. Thanks for posting it up, and I also think keeping it "nameless" is the right call.


----------



## Pincheck (Feb 4, 2009)

really nice piece of architecture there with a superb interior:wcool:, really like the setail in the brickwork at the main entrance. Having in th past either replaced names or no even reported places i can well understand your wish for keeping it under wraps. Thanks for sharing though


----------



## CHEWY (Feb 4, 2009)

What a great place 








not sure about Grandma with her spliff though


----------



## mr_bones (Feb 4, 2009)

Thanks everyone else who has commented - i'll be going back at some point to see if any progress is being made with possible pending development work



CHEWY said:


> not sure about Grandma with her spliff though



 couldn't resist including that shot!


----------



## CHEWY (Feb 4, 2009)

Glad you did... it's a corker 

was it an accident, or purposely done ?


----------



## mr_bones (Feb 4, 2009)

CHEWY said:


> Glad you did... it's a corker
> 
> was it an accident, or purposely done ?



Total accident believe it or not!


----------



## chelle (Feb 4, 2009)

*Hats off to you fella*

Truly majestic building...am surprised a rich actor or popstar hasnt snapped this one up.Staircase for me is my fave.

regards Stu


----------



## Potter (Feb 10, 2009)

That is amazing! Lovely place. I see there's still power.


----------



## V70 (Feb 13, 2009)

WOW..... what an amazing place !!!... I love it!!!

Good call keeping it under wraps, as unfortunately its not only urbexers with morals who visit here


----------



## Vampire (Feb 14, 2009)

it's a beautiful building, I love the stained glass windows and the pool. I agree with keeping the name and where it is secret as it would be a real shame if it got wrecked.


----------



## bunni (Feb 15, 2009)

Wish the school I'd went to was half as nice - some gorgeous shots there


----------



## NobodyGirl (Feb 15, 2009)

wow!!!! What a gorgeous find!!!!!


----------

